# 

## pilsonis

,    2007     1250000,       ,   3-,    32500.    2007.      1800000,        130000 (      )     ,   15     ,           130000,   .        ,       13%,         / (    ,  / 3000,        )

----------


## LegO NSK

:
1.  = 1.250.000 +   (  3000/,  36.000) = 1.286.000
2.       = 1.000.000 (               1 ).
3.       = 1.000.000
4.   = ,    (   2400)
5.   = 0
6.    = 0
7.    =  ,    (   4368).
8.      = 716400 (       93132 .  )

----------


## pilsonis

LegO NSK ,   .   ,     ,      ,            .

----------


## LegO NSK

,  15.07       :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

!!!

----------

.
1.      2300000 .     .   1/2.
2.       2400000 .     .   1/2.

:
1. -       2400000 .   990000 .     .   1/2.
2.  -    3100000 .   2/3   .   1/3.

     3-        2    .

 :
1.      1150000  500000
2.       495000  1.200.000 (..    )  495000
 : (1150000+495000-500000-1200000)*13/100=   
           (1150000+495000-500000-495000)*13/100 = 84500
:
  .
       3068000
   .. 2/3 -666666,66*13/100= 86666.

..    2166,66



1.      1150000  500000
2.       495000  1.200.000 (..    )  495000
 : (1150000+495000-500000-1200000)*13/100=   
           (1150000+495000-500000-495000)*13/100 = 84500
      84500.

----------

.
1.      2300000 .     .  1/2.
2.       2400000 .     .  1/2.

:
1. -       2400000 .   990000 .     .  1/2.
2.  -    3100000 .   2/3   .  1/3.

     3-        2    .

 :
1.      1150000  500000
2.      495000  1.200.000 (..    )  495000
: (1150000+495000-500000-1200000)*13/100=   
(1150000+495000-500000-495000)*13/100 = 84500
:
  .
       3068000
   .. 2/3 -666666,66*13/100= 86666.

..    2166,66



1.      1150000  500000
2.      495000  1.200.000 (..    )  495000
: (1150000+495000-500000-1200000)*13/100=   
(1150000+495000-500000-495000)*13/100 = 84500
    84500.
__________________

----------

,        (  ).

----------

3- .

----------

.
     .   -333333,33*13%=43333 .
    .

----------

> 2.      495000  1.200.000 (..    )  495000


 495000  1.200.000




> .   -333333,33*13%=43333 .

----------

> 495000  1.200.000


 495000.



> 


  ? .   .

----------

**,   ,

----------

**,  ?

----------



----------

495000  1200000   ,         2400000    .         1000000

----------

**,   .  :Smilie: 
  84500,    - , - ?

----------

,       ?    ?

----------

. 815000 .

----------

> 1000000


         -990000.       ,   .)))

 ,           ,  .   .   .      .
  : 2300000+990000=3290000 .
.  : 815000+2400000=3215000 .
.  : 1000000 .
(  ,  , .    ).

,    ....
*LegO NSK*,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 2.      495000  1.200.000 (..    )  495000


 495000
        ?

----------

15

----------


## .

..    ,    ???    ,      ?

----------

?  2.
1.    . 
2.   .   ,        .

----------

> 495000


   - 495000.      ..    2400000. .    .

----------

> ?  2.
> 1.    . 
> 2.   .   ,        .


   .   .

----------

1.   .
2.    - ,  .    ,   .



> - 495000.      ..    2400000. .    .


      , .   , ....

     ... :Smilie:

----------

.   2007    2  
1.  2400 000 .   500000   500000
2.    3100 000 .   500000   333333


  . :
1  500000*13/100=65000
      3068000
50000*13/100= 65000.
: 130000
    45500.

   .
500000*13/100=65000
333333*13/100= 43333

    .     .

----------

**,     .  :Smilie: 
.       .       .

----------

1000000 .     .        100000  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1. -       2400000 .   *990000* .


       ?  :Wow:

----------

.

----------


## LegO NSK

:Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

> .   -333333,33*13%=43333 .


   "".        "".
        -  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 495000  1200000   ,         2400000    .         1000000


   -    1 ,  .

  .      .   -   .

    -   
 29  2007*. N*03-04-05-01/164

:      :
    " "   .*1 .*1 .*220  ?
         ?
        ,        ?
 2005  ,   ,   . ,     .      3 .
 2006              .*1 .*1 .*220     240000*.
         ,  ,        20000 ,       20000*.,   80000*.
    ?

:    -      05.09.2006 N*1                 34.2     ( - )  .
   ,  2005     3 ,     3 .
    1  1  220                ,         , , ,    , ,          ,       ,      1000000 ,    ,        ,       ,    125000 .
       ,   ,                 ,     .
 ,          **       .

----------


## LegO NSK

> **   .   -333333,33*13%=43333 .


!  ! ()     :Smilie:

----------


## .

! **,   !

----------

> !  ! ()


   !!  :Smilie: 
,    ,  .

----------

> "".        "".


 ?   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,       (-  ).    ,          (  )?  :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

,         .

----------

! 
, , ,    .

*LegO NSK*,   20   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

13  2008 . N 5-

        ,       210, 218  219,      ,   2  1   220   -  -        . ....
           ( 19, 21  207)         .                     .        2  1   220                 .

            ( 17),    ,  ,       ( 18);         ,         ( )       , ..     ( 1  21);  ,     (),  (,   ,       )         ,   ,       ,   ,         ( 28).     ,    ,      () ( 1  54);          ;            ( 1  56);                       ( 1  64).

 38 ( 1  2)   ,       ,    ,   -     ,       ,    , ,        .            ,     .

                     ( 210),          ( 249),           ,         .

              2  1  220     ,            ,      ,               . *  ,      ,         ,         ,                               .*

                 ,      .            ,                ,       ,       .

,                 ,  ,          ,    .      ,         ( 1  3    ),                    .

 ,    2  1  220      ,         20  2004  N 112- (   -  ),       ,     17, 18, 21, 28, 210  249       54, 56  64           ,              ,                 ,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ! 
> , , ,    .
> 
> *LegO NSK*,   20   ?


  :Smilie: 
 - ?

----------

(.....- -   ....)
 -      . .
, ,     ,    .
     .
  . 

  ,   ,    .
  ,   -     .   ,


> 


   ,    .,  .     (+).



> ,              ,              ** ,  .


..    " ".

----------


## LegO NSK

**,     -   ,      .      .

----------


## LegO NSK

,           -  ?  :Smilie:

----------

*LegO NSK*, --....
   "     "   "      ".
   (),     ,    ,        ?

----------


## LegO NSK

11  2006*.
"  "

4.                   

             ,          .

,    ,         .

----------


## LegO NSK

**, , -      ...

   -      ,      ,      ,       ,                   ,   .

       .


              2  1  220     ,            , ** ,               .  ,      ,  ,         ,                               .

  .

----------

> .


    ?        . ?

  .
   ,          .
   ,         ( ,   -  ,     - ..   )     .

      - , ,  ,    .  .,   ,     0%,  ,          ,    . ,  .

*LegO NSK*,      .

----------


## LegO NSK

**,      ,  ,         ,     :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,         ( ,   -  ,     - ..   )     .


                     ( 210),          ( 249), *          ,        * .

----------

> ,         ,


 .
,      , -   .  . .

----------


## LegO NSK

> - , ,  ,    .  .,   ,     0%,  ,          ,    . ,  .
> 
> *LegO NSK*,      .


      , , ,         ,    .      :Smilie:

----------

*LegO NSK*,     .
,      . .      ,     .
   .-    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .
> ,      , -   .  . .


  ,          .       :Frown:

----------

,   ..)))
  ,        ,    .

           .

----------


## LegO NSK

> *LegO NSK*,     .
> ,      . .      ,     .
>    .-    .


**,  ,      .  :Smilie:    ,            (         I  2007*.  ),     - .

----------

> ! ,   !


    .           .

    .      .        84500 .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,       2008,        ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-  -

----------


## LegO NSK

**, ,        ?

----------

*LegO NSK*, .  .
   .

2.          2  1  220      ,         20  2004  N 112- (   -  ),        -                ** ,              , **  **  ,  .

      -  ,   . 

**,  ,   .        .

----------


## LegO NSK

**,   () -  .

----------

....    ()     ()....
   .)))

----------


## LegO NSK

-...  :Smilie:

----------

?  :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

,   ,  ,    ....   :Wink:

----------


## oksana.gromova83

2007,  ????

----------


## LegO NSK

-2007        2008

----------


## oksana.gromova83

> -2007        2008


  :Embarrassment:   ,  ???

----------


## LegO NSK

2007    ,           (         ).

----------


## oksana.gromova83

.  ,   ,     / + ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.      .        "".

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,     ???
   2007        ???

----------


## LegO NSK

1.    ,     .
, ,  ,    ..

2.   2010   :Smilie:

----------


## oksana.gromova83

:Smilie: .
      ,   ,   2006    ,   .        3,   ???

----------


## LegO NSK

,       .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

:Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

,     .
    .
        , ,    ()            ,   () ,         ,  ,    ,   -  , ,    ()      ,       2  20  .

 :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,


 .   .      :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

?  :Smilie:

----------

*LegO NSK*, .
       - .  . 

      !  :Big Grin:

----------

.    .   . 
    ( - 16 )      .

----------

.      .

----------


## jhanik

,       .
, ,  ,    !  :Embarrassment: 

 2007 .    1 300 000,     3- .
   1 000 000.

:       ?
   -    .
 ,       1 300 000,        3- ,       .

 ,        (..     )       1 000 000. ..         .

 :yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

> .    .   . 
>     ( - 16 )      .


  ""       .
(.      13  2008*. N*5-).
   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2007 .    1 300 000,     3- .
>    1 000 000.
> 
> :       ?
>    -    .
>  ,       1 300 000,        3- ,       .
> 
>  ,        (..     )       1 000 000. ..         .:


 2    :
1)     ,
2)      .

          1300000         1300000,  ,                 1000000. :
=1,3 .,
=2,3 .
        2007 ,     2 ( 1 )   2008 .

----------

> ""       .
> (.      13  2008*. N*5-).
>    .


         .       .

----------


## jhanik

> 2    :
> 1)     ,
> 2)      .
> 
>           1300000         1300000,  ,                 1000000. :
> =1,3 .,
> =2,3 .
>         2007 ,  *   2 ( 1 )   2008* .


   ,    "" ,   ?
 3-        (   )?

   .

----------


## LegO NSK

? ?  :Smilie: 
      ,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    "" ,   ?
>  3-        (   )?
> 
>    .


1. .
2. ,  -     (   , ).

----------

> ,


   .    .1.5     .     2007   1000000 .        1.    0,6666

----------


## .

,

----------

-    





> .1.5

----------

,    ,     ,       ,   .        ,            ,       ,  -   (,    )?         ,      ?

----------

** ,      .

  ,       .   ,     .
       ,       05 -  .

*LegO NSK*  ,    ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

,      :Frown:       ""

----------


## LegO NSK

** ,      ,    . 100 %.
      ,     ,      **.

----------


## LekaMK

? 
    2008 .
1.   ( ):  (  3- ),   (  3- ) - 1 . .
2.    ( ) - 120 . .
3.   ( ) - 120 . .
4.   ( ):   (   3- ), 2   (  3- )  - 2.5 . .
5.      1 . .


    ?
     .

----------


## LegO NSK

-  ,   .  -  ,  - 1 .


 -     120 
 -  ,   . 
  -  ,  - 1       .

3.  .
5.   ,     ?  ,            .

----------


## LekaMK

> -  ,   .  -  ,  - 1 .
> 
> 
>  -     120 
>  -  ,   . 
>   -  ,  - 1       .
> 
> 3.  .
> 5.   ,     ?  ,            .


      ?

----------


## Stlth

.   2009.    2.,    1,3,      1,6. 
  = (2000-1300)*0,13=91. 
  =1600*0,13=208. 
 !   ,          ?     91  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,    ,      -   .

----------


## Stlth

,  - 91     :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

0,7    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Stlth

,    :Smilie:

----------

.  2007.        .   1/2   500 000 .     .          . -     .   %      ,   .
       ,    ,      , . .    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.  /  .

       27  2007*. N*8184/07

 , ,       ,       ,      ,        ,          .
                      ,         ,            ,        .




> 1/2   500 000 .


 - .

----------

> - .


   ,      ? 
-: 2/3 , 1/3 ,       ,  -             ?   %     -    ?     %   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,       -  (     .
     .

----------

: 
   2008 ,     ( 3 ),  2300 ,        1300 . (  900 .  400 .),  :
  :
(- ) + (2300  - 1 .)- (    1 .)= +300*13%
  ,      900 . ,         
 ,              1300       900 .,      1 .  900 .?

----------


## LegO NSK

(2300)
+ 
-   (1000)
-   (900)
-

----------

!
            2 ., , .      900 .,  1100 .,      1100 .    2 .

----------


## LegO NSK



----------

1/2      ,        3- ,    2 .
 :
- +2.    -1. (   1/2   3- )-500 .(      1.?)
            1/2   3- ,          (   .    ""    )

----------


## LegO NSK

(2300)
+ 
-    1  (1150)
-    2  (500)
-   (900)
-  




> .    ""


.     ,      ().

----------

1.
-    2  (500)
   1.   ,          500 .,      1/2     ( 3- ),       1.  .
    1/2   3- ,        ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**,      ,      .       .  ,           .




> 1.   ,          500 .


 500 !!!



> -    1  (1150)
> -    2  (500)





> 1/2   3- ,        ?


+

----------

" 2008",               :
 2300                 ,  :
( 1511)  1150 . -  ( 905  3- )   1  1150 .
( 1511)  1150 .-  ( 904  3- )   2  500 .  

  !

----------


## pilsonis

,    .
  2007      1085000.   2008  ,     1150000.       .      2008 ,    :    1085 .    1000 000 + 2- (  2007   )+    1150000   1085 000 ( ).     2008  1000000-65000=935000.     ,     2-?

----------

,  ,         . .2..1..220       (35%)  ,          ,..       ?

----------

1.  ,     , :
1)  ,          () ,      ,    ,            ,       ,   ,         ()            , ,    ()  ,  ,              2  1  220  ;

----------

,   ,    ,     35 %  ?

----------

**,       ..
  2008 , ..

----------

,  ,   08?   -   - ?

----------

- ,   -

----------


## 35

, .       1000000     1000000.     .  ,    130000.        ,  ,     1        ,    ,  5000 .      2 ,     ?       ,      , . 5000 .?

----------


## Andyko

> 1000000


 ,      


> 1000000


    ,      


> 


      2-


> ,      , . 5000 .?

----------


## 35

> ,          ,            2-





> 


.     1 ?          ?   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 35

, .        ?      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

-  .
  -   .

----------


## NATY7IK

,    ,     2  ( )  1/2 ,    1 800 000, ..   900 000    900 000 - :      .     ,  **  *  1 800 000* -

----------


## NATY7IK



----------


## Larik

,     52000,00 (   400000,00).

----------

> ,     2  ( )  1/2


  ?
       ,     
        ))
    (   )    ,

----------


## NATY7IK

))) ,    -  .



> ,     52000,00 (   400000,00).


 - ???    400 000
      1    ?

----------

,       
. 1 .1 . 220       (  ) 1  .   , ..   ,    , 1  .     ...

----------


## NATY7IK

:    ,        ,      .            (   )      (   ). ,        ,           ,       ,    .  ,   1/3      ,   .1 .1 .1 .220          ,    1/3  1 000 000 .,           3 .

----------


## NATY7IK

.. ,       (900 000 - 500 000) *13/100 = 52000
  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,       
> . 1 .1 . 220       (  ) 1  .   , ..   ,    , 1  .     ...


 1      1 .     .        .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    ,     2  ( )  1/2 ,    1 800 000, ..   900 000    900 000 - :      .     ,  **  *  1 800 000* -


 :
 = 900 000 (1 800 000 / 2)
  = 500 000 (1  / 2)
 = 400 000 
 = 52 000

----------

> 1      1 .     .        .


 ...

----------


## LegO NSK

**,    23   -      .

----------


## NATY7IK



----------


## Romana

,    -:  2009        1/2        .  3   3.400.000.     2009      1.550.000.   3-       1.700.000.
*:*    1/2                .  : 1.700.000-1.550.000*13% =19.500. 
*:* (1.700.000-1.000.000)*13%= 91.000.
     2010  ,   1/2 ,     2010        1.000.000   -     3 ?

----------


## Masik0110

5 000 000 .    3-  ,   ,   ,  .         5 000 000 .       ????       ,      ???         .???

----------


## Andyko

> 5 000 000 . *   3- * ,..      ????

----------


## Masik0110

> ,      ???         .???


   500000 .,    2 000 000   ,   ????       ,     ??? ,  )))))

----------


## .

> 


 .   



> 500000 .,    2 000 000  ,   ?


 -    .             :Smilie:

----------


## Masik0110

> -    .


,  .

----------


## .

2 .

----------


## Liiisa

,    : 
 2009   ,  2010    1 218 600. 2011  ( 30 )      28 418.

 2010            2 490 000. (  ).      2011 ,       21.10.2011,          ,   2012 ,  2010          ? 

 ,     (      1    )?,          !!!  :Redface: 
  =) :Redface: 

    2011   ,      3,5            ,    ?

----------


## solo182

:  2011    (   3-  )    5300000., 4 :1   950000.; 2, 3  4   1450000.      6350000.    3  (    1450000.),       .                 3-?

----------

